# GPU-Z vs. Everest [different reading]



## Lost1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello!

GPU-Z shows me different Memory Clock readings to Everest. 
Which ones are correct?
left: everest ---- right: gpu-z


















Graphic card details:





I forgot to mention: I'm using Win 7 32 Bit

Thank you!


----------



## temp02 (Sep 2, 2009)

Both are correct, GPU-Z is showing the speed in DDR (_double data rate_) while everest is showing it as nominal.
On the top screens the card is in Idle state while on the bottom ones the card is at Load (some 3D application or video is running)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

temp02 said:


> Both are correct, GPU-Z is showing the speed in DDR (_double data rate_) while everest is showing it as nominal.
> On the top screens the card is in Idle state while on the bottom ones the card is at Load (some 3D application or video is running)



and temp02 gets an award for the correct answer.


----------



## Lost1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you for the answers!

Another thing: 
Long time ago I submitted the BIOS through GPU-z but it's still not online.
When I try to resubmit it, GPU-Z tells me that the Bios is already in the collection.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

the BIOS collection is a bit buggy and does things like that sometimes.

Its been like that for a while, i dont think it'll be fixed any time soon.


----------



## Lost1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, thanks!


----------

